# GARMIN GPR SALE REG $999 SAVE BIG!!!



## The Maintenance Shoppe (Nov 5, 2007)

<SPAN id=_ctl1_ctlTopic><SPAN id=_ctl1_ctlTopic_ctlPanelBar><SPAN id=_ctl1_ctlTopic_ctlPanelBar_ctlTopicsRepeater__ctl1_lblFullMessage>Garmin GPSMAP545 #010-00601-00 FOR SALE

WEST MARINE PRICE $999

TMS PRICE $869.00

This offshore chartplotter boasts the brightest, sharpest, most colorful graphics you?ve ever seen on a 5-inch screen. The GPSMAP 545 has a 5? VGA display; preloaded BlueChart g2 maps of the U.S. coast; and simple, straightforward buttons and menus. You can add the optional BlueChart g2 Vision SD? card for even more enhanced features.<H3>Navigate the High Seas</H3>

The 545 has preloaded detailed maps cover all U.S. coastal areas and the Bahamas. For other areas, the 540 has a worldwide basemap with satellite images in place of more traditional maps. The SD card slot makes it easy to add additional maps without connecting to a computer. And with a simple, intuitive interface and high-speed processor, the 545 makes navigating easy.<H3>Add Sonar and Weather</H3>

Where applicable, the sounder version, GPSMAP 545s, comes with a powerful digital sounder (up to 1 kW) and dual frequency transducer that clearly paints depth contours, fish targets and structure. It?s also CANet? compatible, so you can share sounder data with another chartplotter on your boat. For continuously-updated weather information, you can add the optional GXM 31 antenna to receive XM satellite weather, including NEXRAD radar, and hundreds of XM radio stations right on your chartplotter.<H3>Add Extras with BlueChart® g2 Vision</H3>

With the optional BlueChart g2 Vision SD card, you can add a whole new dimension of exceptional features to your chartplotter.<UL><LI>3D mariner?s eye view or fish eye view provides you with a 3-dimensional perspective of map information, both above the waterline and below it.</LI><LI>High-resolution satellite images and aerial photographs help you orient yourself in unfamiliar areas.</LI><LI>Auto guidance technology searches through all relevant charts to create a route you can actually follow ? one that avoids obstacles, shallow water, buoys and other obstructions.</LI>[/list]


----------



## The Maintenance Shoppe (Nov 5, 2007)

bump


----------



## The Maintenance Shoppe (Nov 5, 2007)

bump


----------

